# Samson, the Shih Monster [dog]



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

A little over a year ago, I had an appointment for a Shih Tzu puppy. He was cute. He was evil. Shih Tzu puppies are usually bad, but this one was evil. So evil, I handed him to my manager and said, 'Here, have a puppy.' Because I was done. I was not going to accidentally stab that writhing, snarling, screaming, biting demon in the eye trying to trim his face, nor was I going to have his eyes pop out of his head while he was in my care. That happens sometimes with highly stressed Shih Tzus. 

But after I calmed down, I finished him. And thus began our relationship. He belonged to a little old lady who probably never should have gotten a puppy. Especially not such a cute one who was so easy to spoil. Because he was spoiled. And spoiled Shih Tzu puppies are no fun. Grooming him was no fun. He constantly tried to eat me, eat my scssors, eat my brushes. He came to me exclusively in hopes he would get used to me. And he did. He 'got' that I wasn't going to take his crap, and so he stopped biting so much. Growling when I hit mats, once in a while snapping, but I always put the brush in front of him so he'd bite that instead. He learned, but it was hard, because he was always matted. The old lady wanted him long, but she couldn't brush him because he bit her. 

The worst part of this, and what really did him in is the fact that his owner had really super sensitive skin that tore and bruised insanely easily. His nails had to be filed regularly because what would be a scratch on most people that would disappear in an hour, on her tore her skin open, bled profusely, and turned black. I saw it with my own eyes once when he lept from her arms to mine, scratching her arm in the process. Horrifying. And when he bit her... well, you can imagine a third of her hand black and blue. Dark black and blue. And sometimes, she would say she was going to have him put down, because he was tearing her up. It bothered me, but I never took her as seriously as I should have. 

I should have said, 'If you really do want to get rid of him, I will take him.' I would have taken him. If I couldn't have had him [while I was still in the dog-free apartment], I volunteer groom for a Shih/Peke rescue, and I'm sure she would have love him, and he would've loved to tear around with the other little fuzzy dogs... And I still would have groomed him. I would have worked with him. He wasn't evil, he was a spoiled brat who knew what he could get away with and with whom. When his owner's daughter took him home with her for a week to live with her Lhasa, Samson was a good dog. He went back home and was a good dog. For a day. His owner spent hundreds on a trainer who came to her home to 'make him an angel.' But she wouldn't keep up the training. Because she was afraid of him. So he went back to his old self. With her. He had no respect for her. She didn't make him. But still, I never told her to give him to me if she meant it. Because who could put down an 18 month old Shih Tzu puppy? Shih-Poo... something... 

But I was wrong. Not having seen him in a month, I called her to see about bringing him in. I was sure he was going to need a good de-matting. I was surprised he hadn't been in for his nails to be filed, at the very least. Instead, I was told 'Sammy is in doggie heaven.' Sometimes there's this weird moment where you're caught off guard and you go numb, and a bit light-headed, and I went through that... and then had to think of what to say. But she continued... 'He was just too viscous. It was getting worse and worse, and I tried, but his eyes started glazing over before he attacked me and I knew it was pure hatred.' And me... I was just sinking further down... what could I say to this old lady, who seemed so convinced she did the right thing? And that her dog, her PUPPY honestly was a viscous monster that needed to be put down? As if he had Rage or something. I said 'I'm sorry.' She said 'Me too. I hated to do it, but it had to be done. But thank you for remembering us.' 

So I hung up the phone, and I sat with my face in my hands. 'She killed him,' I said out loud... not to my co-worker who was then confused, but to the air. To me. And I let it sink in. Samson, little devil Sammy, was dead. And I'm almost positive she didn't even try to find him a home. I never offered, like I sometimes thought I should... but after a year of dealing with him, she didn't ask me, either. So good bye Samson... I'm so sorry you were a vicitim of human stupidity. I hope your death isn't in vain, that she doesn't get a new puppy and corrupt it like she did you. I hope if she gets another little dog she gets a senoir dog who wants to lay in her lap and be brushed, because that's what she needs. It wasn't your fault, Sammy... I know those mats hurt you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry. 
When I pass poor kitties who have been hit in the road, I always think/whisper "I would have loved you..." I think this is harder for you, because you knew he was not a bad dog, he was not handled properly at home and he COULD have changed with consistent handling and proper grooming care.
It is best for her if she continues to think she did the right thing, but like you, I hope she doesn't get a long-haired puppy again.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... that's so sad. I'm sorry Amber... that must have been hard on you. I hope the little guy is having a wonderful time at the Bridge.. he's free now.... :angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so sad. Amber Im sure he felt your leadership and you cared. Its too bad animals are so misunderstood in this society. My heart goes out to you and the little guy. {{{hugs}}} to you for caring


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's such a sad story, Amber. I'm sorry you have lost your little friend.  The lady, though she was wrong, had never seen the more gentle side of the puppy. She only knew that he was dangerous to her. It's so very unfortunate that she didn't give him up to the rescue organization.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a horribly sad story. I so wish people would research and know their capabilities and limits before adopting a pet. I also certainly wish she would have considered a rescue before putting Sammy down.  
I am sure he knew you cared, Amber. At least he had that in his short little life.


----------

